# Durban, South Africa



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

_Wikipedia :_

*Durban* (Zulu: _eThekwini_) is the second most populous city in South Africa, forming part of the eThekwini metropolitan municipality. It is the largest city in KwaZulu-Natal and is famous as the busiest port in Africa. It is also a major centre of tourism due to the city's warm subtropical climate and beaches.
According to the 2007 Community Survey, the city has a population of almost 3.5 million.[2] Durban's land area of 2,292 square kilometers (884.9 sq mi) is comparatively larger than other South African cities, resulting in a somewhat lower population density of 1,513 inhabitants per square kilometre (3,918.7/sq mi).[1]


Photos by http://durbanvibes.tv/


----------



## romanSA (Apr 15, 2005)

Durban is also South Africa's playground, with major events scheduled throughout the year. Here are some pics of the Durban July Handicap, Africa's richest horserace and unarguably South Africa's biggest social event. The dress theme in 2009 was "the games people play", hence the game-inspired clothing. As in previous years, 2009's Durban July (as it's known in SA) was awash with colour, eccentric _haute couture_ fashion, and festive spirit. In short, it was just fantastic. An estimated 55,000 people who attended.

Another remarkable feature about Durban is that it is South Africa's most multi-cultural city, with significant populations of all of SA's major race/ethnic groups.









































































































































*The general layout of the July*










*Part of tent city*










*One of the hospitality tents*


















































































*City skyline from Greyville*


----------



## romanSA (Apr 15, 2005)

Some pics of the recent Durban Virgina Airshow, apparently the only major airshow in the world where spectators get so close to the action.

For anyone who hasn't been to it, I highly recommend it. The atmosphere is just great, the show itself, just spectacular. You can't get any closer to the action. 

The crowds this year were also just phenomenal: large and completely diverse. Truely highlighted why Durban is considered SA's most diverse and multi-cultural city, as the pics below show. Granted, the eye candy present was also good too (including Durban's very own Miss South Africa!). :cheers:

I think the decision by the city to sponsor the event was a great decision. Provided an excellent branding opportunity for the city.






































*This display was almost terrifying: the plane in freefall straight above the crowds. All part of the act, of course!*





















*Can't get much closer to the action for any other airshow...* 


















































































































































*Good branding opportunity for the city*










*The best eye candy on display was undoubtedly Durban's very own Miss South Africa, Tatum Keshwar* :cheers: :cheers:





























*Now you really can't get any closer to planes than this!!*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Nice, thanks Roman.


----------



## romanSA (Apr 15, 2005)

Durban is, first and foremost, a beach culture city. It is home of the world's oldest professional surfing competition (previously known as the Gunston 500; now known as the Mr Price Pro). 

Here's some pics from the beach outside Durban's Point Waterfront, where the city's Ushaka Marine World (the world's 5th largest Marine Park) is located.










Some pics of Ushaka from a couple of weeks back (mid July). While the rest of the country was freezing over (July is mid-winter ins SA), people in Durbs were in shorts, flip-flops, bikinis, and shirtless, tanning on the beach and sipping cocktails. And this was late afternoon (betw 3-4pm). 

Winter sun-tan, anyone?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Supermegaultramax multi-cultural city.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I spent only two days in Durban but I really like it. I stayed in a hostel in Musgrave, a neighborhood not so far from CBD. You can really smell the plants and the gardens from street. Despite the short time, I could visit the Botanical Gardens, the CBD, a Hindu Temple (for the first time), the beach and the Gateway Mall.

About the multicultural identity of Durban, I'm not sure if we can say Durban is the most diverse SA city. Important groups like the Afrikaners and the Coloureds are not present in the city.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

^^ the Afrikaans portion of Durban's population is small, but it is there. The same applies to the coloured community which is still a sizable 80,000. However the city has a rapidly growing Chinese/Far East population which is now about 70-80,000 strong. So yes very multicultural indeed. 

I think what the other posters were trying to get across is the diversity in the population is alot more noticable in Durban than anywhere else in SA.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

stunning place


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great city,multiculturaetnic city!
thanks for posting


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Courtesy of pwr.



















Courtesy of Dysan1.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Durban city, looks really nice


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Today photos are also very nice


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Courtesy of JuanW*


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

NICE WROK PULE


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

wow cassic


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for the highway photos especially. Don't see many of them from South Africa!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Photos by RomanSA.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice city!

Lots of hot guys in south africa :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Durban city is indeed a great city, and from those new photos... thanks for those btw


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

hellospank25 said:


> Nice city!
> 
> Lots of hot guys in south africa :drool:


:lol: and girls.



hellospank25 said:


> Nice city!
> 
> Lots of hot guys in south africa :drool:





christos-greece said:


> Durban city is indeed a great city, and from those new photos... thanks for those btw


Thanks christos.

Much more is being done to make it more for tourists and residents at the moment. The following photo show part of construction taking place to beautfy and expand the promenade.



>


 
and the to see how it's gonna end up being like please visit the following link, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760720

...


----------



## nicholbam (Mar 8, 2009)

South Africa is amazing, and Durban has to be one of the most interesting cities I've ever visited, people-wise at least. It is also where I suffered my first "economic redistribution event," on the corner of Point Rd and Smith Street, but I went up the coast to Ballito afterwards and had just about the two most relaxing days of my life! Great photos. Would love to go back.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Kleinz1 @ Flickr*


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

We really do live in a wonderfully mixed city. I think i need to dig through all my photos to show even more of the diversity. Certain areas are very old worldey, street cafes, galleries, big trees and then the new areas to the north are very modern, glass high stret areas. Anf then of course the 120km if beaches within the city limits


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the new photos in the last 6 or 7 posts by Pule. Durban is looking great, live, with many people going around. South Africa is getting better and better after this difficult post-apartheid era.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

^^ Thanks Yuri, I will be in Durban on from the 24th to the 27th of September with my family and will try to take as much pics as I can.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive learned quite a bit about this city through here. Eventhough its on the other side of the country! Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those new photos are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Mrs Marcos highrises (Sep 6, 2009)

Durban, that's a beultifull city, it's the Rio de Janeiro of South Africa.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice city! 

One of our greatest poets lived in Durban for some years.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for comments guys.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

*Ushaka Marine world* by catz2 @ flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Despite the weather, the area looks really very nice


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

It's a very nic place Christos, check the this link http://www.ushakamarineworld.co.za/home.html


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

awesome thread Pule!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanks DB.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pule said:


> It's a very nic place Christos, check the this link http://www.ushakamarineworld.co.za/home.html


Thanks for the site, its really amazing...


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there less crime in Durban? or is it the same as J'bourg?

Which one is the safest city in south africa?


----------

